# Nikon 70-300mm AF-S VR



## Rohit1980 (Sep 12, 2011)

Hi Guys, got a nikon D5100 camera couple of weeks back and was looking for a zoom lens and narrowed it down to 70-300mm VR. New one's seem to be costly around 27k... so planning to go for Refurbished one.. Any place in bangalore/Chennai where i can get those?

My budget is around 17k.

Thanks,
Rohit


----------



## SwiftLover (Sep 13, 2011)

Rohit1980 said:


> Hi Guys, got a nikon D5100 camera couple of weeks back and was looking for a zoom lens and narrowed it down to 70-300mm VR. New one's seem to be costly around 27k... so planning to go for Refurbished one.. Any place in bangalore/Chennai where i can get those?
> 
> My budget is around 17k.
> 
> ...



Hello Rohit,
Congrats! on your D5100 purchase. Why don't you look for 55-200/55-300 as that will be in your budget. There isn't much difference in terms of quality...you may read the lens review here


----------



## sujoyp (Sep 14, 2011)

@swiftlover the 70-300 VR is a better lens...please read this thread carefully
55-300 VR or 70-300VR??? [Page 1]: Nikon D90 - D40 / D7000 - D3000 Forum: Digital Photography Review

also i dont think u will get a refurbished lens in india...u can get a good used one


----------



## SwiftLover (Sep 15, 2011)

The 55-200 VR is not that bad..chk out the snaps here


----------



## sujoyp (Sep 15, 2011)

55-300 VR is not bad at all but if u have a budget of 70-300 VR then y not go for the better one...AF speed always matter


----------



## SwiftLover (Sep 15, 2011)

sujoyp said:


> 55-300 VR is not bad at all but if u have a budget of 70-300 VR then y not go for the better one...AF speed always matter



Ya..my budget is limited to 15K in that can afford 55-200VR (official) or 55-300VR (Grey Market).

Since you are using 55-200mm VR could you pls. share some snaps as i need to check the image sharpness.


----------



## sujoyp (Sep 15, 2011)

how should i share a snap...should i mail u the original one...I can post cropped one if u want..u tell me what u want?

but I must say 200mm is less for birding...I am going to get 55-300 or 70-300 in next 2-3 months


----------



## SwiftLover (Sep 16, 2011)

sujoyp said:


> I am going to get 55-300 or 70-300 in next 2-3 months



Please read the below review of those two tele lens. Hope, This helps to finalize your requirement. I am also re-thinking about tele lens..in my budget, I can get only 55-200mm or 55-300mm VR lens  can't afford 70-300mm VR. How is the AF at 200mm on 55-200mm VR?

I am now concerned about the AF for 55-300 as that review says _"Autofocus is slow.

At 300mm, if you're way out of focus, you may have to try a couple of times to get the camera to wake up and focus. This is because you can get so far out of focus at 300mm that the camera has no idea what's going on, since the image becomes just one big blur. If this is a problem, focus on something else halfway to your intended subject to get the camera sort of in focus, and then it ought to focus the rest of the way to the subject next time you hit the shutter."
_

Nikkor 55-300mm VR

Nikkor 70-300mm VR


----------



## sujoyp (Sep 16, 2011)

oooh thats a very poor review of 55-300 vr

55-200 focus speed is ok..can lock focus in 10-15 seconds...I get 1 out of 5 pics of bird in focus  really not joking

real life experience says that u just cant point on a bird click it....it takes at least a full 1 minute to compose/set exposure/focus to get a nice pic


----------



## Zangetsu (Sep 16, 2011)

sujoyp said:


> but I must say 200mm is less for birding



then u can use a 2X teleconverter for 200mm lens to make it 400mm

btw how much will be the cost of 70-300mm VR lens second hand?


----------



## sujoyp (Sep 16, 2011)

@Zangetsu using a teleconvertor with a zoom lens is not a recommended idea...professionals use it with prime lenses like 105mm, 200mm, 300mm 

70-300VR new cost 27k soo a used one maybe cost 22-24k according to its age and condition.


----------



## SwiftLover (Sep 16, 2011)

sujoyp said:


> 70-300VR new cost 27k soo a used one maybe cost 22-24k according to its age and condition.



While Browsing, I saw an AD for 70-300mm ED VR Lens..He is quoting 15K
Here is the AD

Here is one more person from thane selling his lens for 20K.

FotoCenter is quoting 23.2K for new one


----------



## sujoyp (Sep 16, 2011)

thanks swiftlover 

I checked smartshopee, flipcart & letsbuy for price and they r quoting 27k


----------



## Zangetsu (Sep 17, 2011)

sujoyp said:


> @Zangetsu using a teleconvertor with a zoom lens is not a recommended idea...professionals use it with prime lenses like 105mm, 200mm, 300mm


ok...so teleconverters are good only for prime lenses...


----------



## sujoyp (Sep 17, 2011)

I said its not recommended coz it may decreases the picture quality  and may create distortions like CA, purple fringing etc


----------



## d6bmg (Sep 17, 2011)

SwiftLover said:


> While Browsing, I saw an AD for 70-300mm ED VR Lens..He is quoting 15K
> Here is the AD



This deal is quite good specially considering the price.


----------



## sujoyp (Sep 18, 2011)

yaah if the deal is genuine...then its a perfect deal @15k


----------

